# Stitching photos with Photoshop 7.0?



## D-50

Can I stich photos in Photoshop 7 or do I need another type of software? If I can how do I do it?


----------



## Big Mike

There are programs for doing it...but with a basic knowledge of Photoshop, it can be done.

Google it, there are lots of tutorials.


----------



## mannella

If photoshop 7 will do it it would be under> file then go to >automate and then click on >photomerge.


----------



## wlbphoto

haha ok i know this thread old. but i forgot my computer's admin PW and can't install a new version of PS i have PS7 and have the same problem


----------



## KmH

Well your Ps 7 is very nearly 5 years older than the OP's Ps 7 which was 2 versions old even back then.

Today's Photoshop CS 5 woud be Ps 12 - if Adobe hadn't added the Creative Suite name.


----------



## The Barbarian

Why not try Microsoft Image Composite Editor?   It's free,and it works pretty well.


----------



## The Barbarian




----------



## LaFoto

:blushing: ... and to the day I still work with Photoshop *6.0* ... :blushing:


----------

